# Stop watching the Caravanchannel on TV



## Gonediving (Feb 24, 2007)

After a recent email conversation with Chris Gosling, the presenter and editor of *The Caravan Channel *on Sky TV, it is clear that they *have no further interest or intention of featuring anything that might be of interest to motorhomers.*

In the past the content was much more balanced and enjoyable, with a wider variety of features that included a few reviews of tents and UK motorhomes and the dealers. There were even a few chats with the owners; however this has now all changed.

The only items featured (at length) in this year's series are interviews with directors of the UK caravan manufacturers and the associated in-depth reviews of their caravans and manufacturing processes.

There are the occasional passing mention of Motorhomes, but only in reference to those that are made by these same UK caravan manufacturers. These offhand mentions are all rather dismissive and contain no actual reviews.

Whilst I can understand that a UK produced TV programme might be somewhat biased towards supporting the home-grown economy, it is clear that he who pays the piper calls the tune and the advertising (which is nearing half the total air-time) is almost exclusively caravan biased.

Therefore the entire motor home community (and to a lesser extent those with tents), be it UK or European products and their owners are being ignored and excluded.

I did suggest to Chris that if, due to business pressure, he cannot change this then the appropriate and honest thing would be to remove the programme's reference to motor homes in the description and title banner, but this was also dismissed.

I sincerely hope this changes in the future, but as of now, we have no further interest in watching this programme.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I find the programs amateurish and hard work to watch whatever the theme Caravans, tents, motor homes or boats.

No great loss for me. :roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't have Sky so never watched it.
Gerry


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

It seems fairly obvious that Chris Gosling's main interests are caravans and boating. From the occasional motorhome review clips he has done, you could tell that his heart wasn't really in it. 

Recently I have been watching some of the repeats of the Caravan Channel from previous years on Sky 216, just for the reviews of some of the campsites he stayed at in mainland Europe. 


SD


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Hope all is well with you, Morocco seems a long time ago! 

I have never watched the caravan channel, don't even now if I can get it. It would be nice to have a dedicated motorhome programme on one of the public service channel rather than Sky but I don't think it would make sense because there is too much commonality between caravans and motorhomes and I think from a programmers point of view there are too many overlaps to draw a line between the two thereby narrowing your audience.

peedee


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No Sky!.....No disappointments! :wink:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The programme is low budget but I enjoy it. Even if they don't intend dealing with motorhomes ther are caravan issues that cross over into motorhoming such as foreign travel and campsites in the UK and abroad.

I'm not really sure of the purpose of this post. Surely if people don't want to watch it they won't. Is there some personal issue involved here?


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

gelathae said:


> The programme is low budget but I enjoy it. Even if they don't intend dealing with motorhomes ther are caravan issues that cross over into motorhoming such as foreign travel and campsites in the UK and abroad.


I quite agree. Chris does a good job of covering general accessories/campsite reviews etc, all of which apply to Motorhomers and Caravanners equally. I find it interesting and watch each episode.

Incidentally, Sky is not needed to view...its available in the clear on Freesat (402 I think) and there's an archive on the Caravan channel website.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

What an odd original post. Tony really only emailed me to tell me how to run my little business and make my programmes, and I simply refused to get into a discussion with him about it. I read his notes with care and interest, but didn't feel able to make any effective comments, because I had some business concerns that prevented me from doing so - and that is what I said to him in reply.

Now he appears to want to run some kind of campaign about me, based on some erroneous assumptions he made, which were the other main reasons I didn't want to get into a discussion - I really can't be bothered with people who decide they know what I do and don't like, and want to tell me where I'm wrong. 

Such is life. I'm a firm believer in live and let live. If people want to watch the programme, that's great. If people don't, that fine, too - but unlike Tony, I'm really not into trying to tell other people what to think.

In fact, there is no intention to lessen the amount of coverage we give to motorhomes. Last year we had motorhome topics in around 8 of our 26 programmes, and this year we'll have roughly the same. 

The comment about advertising is equally questionable. We currently are carrying between 2 and 3 minutes of paid-for advertising per programme, and have an allowance of 4 minutes. Other programme content is at our editorial discretion - what you may think is advertising I may not - although we certatinly have no problems or qualms about promoting British businesses and enterprising people.

In any event, I hope you'll all be watching The Motorhome Channel when it premieres, from Serious Leisure TV . . . and thus proving that we do listen to potential audiences, even if we don't to to engage too closely with some of their members.

Just a small PS, as a result of an email . . yes, the fact that I simply didn't want to discuss it with him may have upset the original poster and caused this post - I guess that the truth is I think I'm probably allowed to plough my own furrow, and while I try to pay proper attention to every comment I get (and I did to Tony's), that doesn't oblige me to discuss them in detail with them.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rocles said:


> Incidentally, Sky is not needed to view...its available in the clear on Freesat (402 I think) and there's an archive on the Caravan channel website.


Thanks. Looked up their web site and I see programs are also streamed. Should be one in 3mins so I will have a look.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well it is now 6 mins overdue so I guess I won't be watching it.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Found a stream >here< 

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

ChrisG46,

I'll take the opportunity for some customer feedback. I stopped watching the programme because of the camerawork style, zooming in and out and tilting. Maybe it was intended to be interesting or artistic; I simply felt it irritating.

Dave


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think Chris does a great job, some very interesting points in the programmes even for us motorhome folk.

Keep up the good work Chris and anyone who does not enjoy the programme turn it off.

Sooty 10


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have enjoyed many of the programmes on the Caravan Channel. In fact I have even been on one of them. I like the down to earth basic no messing about style of the production. 

I enjoyed the episodes where Chris toured in the MH and felt he showed a very true representation of a motorhome trip.

I would like to see more motorhome content in future.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> ChrisG46,
> 
> I'll take the opportunity for some customer feedback. I stopped watching the programme because of the camerawork style, zooming in and out and tilting. Maybe it was intended to be interesting or artistic; I simply felt it irritating.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
I think you may be referring to the Men and Motors program, "Caravan Sights", which featured the zooming/tilting you mention..? No connection at all to Caravanchannel.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I too found the original post a little curious. If nothing else it would have been better titled "_Should we_ stop watching the Caravan Channel?".

I occasionally watch it and enjoy it. It's undoubtedly low budget and has a caravan slant, but I dislike the "them & us" atmosphere that some on both sides of the tugger/motorhome fence seem to promote anyway. Main issue I have with it is I can never remember when it's on...

In any case, this thread has probably helped viewing figures a bit by promoting CC's existence. Good stuff.

Paul


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I think you may be referring to the Men and Motors program, "Caravan Sights", which featured the zooming/tilting you mention..? No connection at all to Caravanchannel."

Thanks for that, Rocles. There is more than one of these programmes?! Well how about that. My apologies to Chris - can't say I've ever watched it then!

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it on cable? I'd watch it.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm another one that found the OP a bit curious.

I regularly watch Caravan Channel's productions and find them interesting, entertaining and informative although there's sometimes a feature that I'd fast forward. Overall I'd say Chris does a very good job on what must be limited resources.

I couldn't grasp the OP's points because there have been motorhome based items recently and quite a number of areas, such as site reviews and the interview with the new DG of the CC are common to both tuggers and chuggers. The other point about advertising had me puzzled as there's only a short slot halfway through the 30 minute programme and the odd sponsor ID, just like happens on most channels.

Just to clarify we don't have Sky but the main fortnightly 30 minute programme is streamed at the same time as it appears on Sky. That's 7pm on M/W/F & Sun. You can find it on the CChannel website although I've noticed that the stream sometime doesn't appear and recently there's been no sound. However as another poster has found it can also be accessed via Information TV's website which seems to have no such issues.

Chris has also been re-playing some older programmes as Caravan Channel Gold which follows immediately after the 'normal' programme.

There's also a weekly shorter programme available from the website only which changes every Wednesday and uses some of the material from the 'main' thread.

Plus you can access a lot of the archived individual items via the website too.

Lastly the website has a forum and several blogs by Chris plus a very up to date Caravan News where you'll often see information months before it's available via the magazines with their long publishing lead times.

If I've one criticism I'd say that the website home page is a bit messy and disorganised, but that's just me being picky.

Oh and if Chris needs a correspondent over in the western half of the country I'm his man. I wish.

Andy


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for the kind things people have said - I'm glad to know that my attempts to include some motorhome topics have registered with some people!

I think quite a few people share Dave's confusion about any programme with the word "caravan" in the title - we've often had people complaining about wonky angles, etc, and I have to say, sorry, you haven't been watching our show!

It's nice to find so many people, too, who share what is my attitude to what we do - getting out there and enjoying it is what counts; tent, motorhome, caravan, that's up to you . . .

The OP seems to be one of those people who take no reply as being a guilty plea. In his original out-of-the-blue-note, Tony said "we know you don't like motorhomes" . . . really, where did you get that idea?

That's the kind of assumption I dislike.

In the OP itself, "_After a recent email conversation with Chris Gosling, the presenter and editor of The Caravan Channel on Sky TV, it is clear that they have no further interest or intention of featuring anything that might be of interest to motorhomers._"

Tony's two notes to me were essentially simply telling me what I should do - I found them rather like the headmasters admonitions to a tardy pupil. The first time, I wrote straight back and said: "_Thanks for taking the time and trouble to write to me. I've read your letter carefully, and do understand your viewpoints, but do have some viewpoints of my own which rather conflict with yours! 
However, quite a number of these concern the business background to our show, which I'm unable to discuss._"

In reply to his second missive, I replied that I really didn't want to get into any discussion at all . . . and got a note back to say that he and his good lady wouldn't be watching again, which is where I assume this OP comes in.

To be honest, the most reassuring thing that comes out of this is how right I was not to engage in any kind of conversation with this gentleman.

Based on this performance, the minute I said privately anything he didn't agree with, he'd have been screaming here or elsewhere. We've already in this thread revealed that we have been planning a motorhome programme for some time, but I have to say, this kind of behaviour doesn't fill me with confidence for the future . .


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have watched the Caravan Channel but I stick with my original post, I was really looking forward to it when it first came on as it would be something I would be/am interested in.

But!.

The camera work, commentary and the sound was appalling and was most irritating over riding the content which in another more professional program would have me watching all the way through.

Sorry Chris I can see you are doing it on a budget, it just shows too much.

We expect a lot from our telly now I suppose. :roll: ..


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello chris

I like your programme I think its very informative and involves a subject that I enjoy doing.

I also enjoy your Campsite reviews which give me a chance to decide whether to visit a site or not.

Keep it up.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have watched the Caravan Channel but I stick with my original post, I was really looking forward to it when it first came on as it would be something I would be/am interested in.
> 
> ...


That's not a problem, Ray, some people like it, some don't - I can't stand Holby City and I'm not keen on the One Show, I can't abide some of the countryside presenters, but does that matter?

The only thing I would say if if you haven't seen it for a longish time, it may be worth looking once again - but, hey, I think you'll make your own decision, and I think that's great.

The reality of The Caravan Channel is that it reaches (by broadcaster figures) about 15-20% of the UK's caravanning/motorhome owner population by viewer count, although the figures are very argueable! In absolute terms, I suppose that makes it the biggest medium; several times the number who buy any individual magazine - but it's like anything, just because it covers topics that may interest you, you can't automatically like something.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravan*

Hi

I THINK I have seen the program and found the whole thing to be OK, but I seem to recall there was always sales stuff coming from Catterick Caravans......IF I am on the wrong program, apologies, if I am on the RIGHT program, then maybe input from different dealers would portray a balanced view.

I watch Corrie - about to get the omnibus - and others don't. Switch it off if you don't like it.

Russell


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Not seen this programme so cannot comment, BUT, the CC&C magazine is very biased towards caravanners and campers, in the issue i have just received out of the 107 pages, 2 are about A motorhome.


Keith


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Caught up with some of it on U-Tube following the interview with Baileys.  Thought I had better catch up with what was Alu-tech if Baileys are going into motorhome manufacture.

What is the transponder frequency of the channel, I cannot find it on my free to air EPG?

peedee


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> What is the transponder frequency of the channel, I cannot find it on my free to air EPG?
> peedee


Caravanchannel is broadcast on the Information TV channel....from the Information TV Website -

On Sky Digital we can be found at: Information TV (Channel 166), Showcase (Channel 201), Showcase 2 (Channel 216) and Russia Today (Channel 512).

On Freesat, Information TV is Channel 402, Showcase TV Channel 403 and Russia Today, Channel 206. Russia Today is on Freeview, Channel 85 - 24hrs per day.

The Information TV and Showcase programme schedules are listed on both the Freesat and the SkyTM Electronic Programme Guides, and all the normal Digibox facilities are available - programme synopses, reminder setting, recording (with SkyPlusTM), adding to "my favourite channels" and so on. Some programmes may carry subtitles or non-English language audio.

Throughout most of Europe, our programmes can be received via any satellite equipment pointing at the Astra/Eurobird complex at 28.2E.

Information TV
Frequency 11.623 H, FEC 2/3, Symbol Rate 27500, Service ID 50880
Showcase
Frequency 11.260 V, FEC 2/3, Symbol Rate 27500, Service ID 52125
Showcase 2
Frequency 11.623 H, FEC 2/3, Symbol Rate 27500, Service ID 50881
Russia Today
Frequency 11.623 H, FEC 2/3, Symbol Rate 27500, Service ID 50847


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the inputs here, and for the generally friendly responses.

It's interesting to see how many people do know The Caravan Channel and quite like it - bluntly, I'd be more worried if the show attracted more that 20% or maybe 25% of the available audience, and that seems to be where it sits anyway, according to viewer research.

In respect to the original post, it is gradually becoming apparent that the OP doesn't have any depth of knowledge about the programme and its intentions.

For instance, next week's programme on Sky 166/Freesat 402, planned a few weeks before we first heard from him, there are two motorhome-related features; the first a chat with a man who imports original VW campers from the USA and restores them to an amazing finish, and the interior restyle and refurbishment of a large American RV.

The fact that I simply didn't want to have a discussion with him, simply because I didn't _wish_ to, meant that I wasn't going to mention these features to him - and so left room for him to be proven not only wrong, but the kind of person who jumps to conclusions on no evidence.

Hope you enjoy the programme, if you watch it!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Can I suggest that you do some features on caravan/motorhome DIY and maintenance. The RV Refurb sounds very interesting.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jezport said:


> Can I suggest that you do some features on caravan/motorhome DIY and maintenance. The RV Refurb sounds very interesting.


Certainly - there's some quite worthwhile habitation and other servicing and cleaning material on the website at www.caravanchannel.tv, which you might find useful.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ChrisG46 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Ok Chris.

I will watch again, I have know problem saying I'm wrong if I'm wrong..

Take care.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Ok Chris.
> 
> I will watch again, I have know problem saying I'm wrong if I'm wrong..
> 
> Take care.


Don't worrt about it - you've got an absolute right not to like if you don't.

We started about 4 years ago, and in the time have changed at lot, I hope - I wouldn't want to watch any of our early programmes again, I know that much!


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Personally I think it's a really useful show and I can't recall an episode where it's been not useful to watch from a motorhome point of view if you look for association on the caravan features.

I like the production style and feel it has an 'honesty' about it which sometimes is lost in other programmes. Has a kind of community feel about it.

The campsite reviews are really useful and you can clearly see whether it's your cup of tea or suitable for your vehicle type whether it be a caravan, motorhome, rv or even tent.

It's informative and doesn't cost you a monthly subscription fee which is a big plus over magazines. Personally, I find any media source when you learn the subject each episode or publication, you pick up slightly less as you know more (!).

Keep up the good work Chris & team - myself, wife and 11 year old daughter watch fairly regularly without complaints 

Best Regards,

David


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

ChrisG46 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Can I suggest that you do some features on caravan/motorhome DIY and maintenance. The RV Refurb sounds very interesting.
> ...


Chris,

I do visit your website and post on your forum. It is on your programme that it would be nice to see a regular spot featuring hints or tricks of the trade, even safety hints. For instance, Tyre safety, security tips, smelly water tanks, basic checks before a trip etc.

Any how keep up the good work and remember that many motorhomers have a "High Disposable Income" We must have as some of us pay over 100K for a van


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

*the caravan channel*

Hello Chris from Ireland. I've been watching your proframme for nearly 3 years, as long as I have my motorhome. I really enjoy it even though nearly all the content is irrelevent to me as, 
1. I don't have a caravan
2. I am not a member of either of the English caravan clubs to which you give a lot of time!
3. Like the English Magazines, Irish viewers or subscribers are not allowed enter your competitions.

But as I said I still enjoy your programmes. Keep up the good work..............Hobey


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We watch The Caravan Channel and although it is mostly aimed at the caravan market we still find it quite interesting.

The site reviews are common to tenters, caravanners and motorhomers.
We particularly enjoyed the visits to the factories where you saw the process of building the vans from scratch.

There is very little caravan/motorhome related tv out there, so I'm glad Chris is making his programmes.
You can tell the show does not have the luxury of a huge production budget, but I think Chris does a good job with the resources he has. 

We will continue to watch The Caravan Channel, but a motorhome dedicated programme would be even better!


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad you all watch - nice to know there are plenty of unprejudiced, friendly and cheerful motorhomers out there who like what I do!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If there is going to be a motorhome show how about a feature where you give someone a camera and they go off around Europe for a few months in the motorhome. They could film Aires, how they work, mountain passes, places they visit and generally samples of motorhome life on the road. Loads of people do blogs so this would be similar to that but hopefully entertaining enough for telly. Can I be the first to volunteer for this feature???

Cheers
BD


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

barryd said:


> If there is going to be a motorhome show how about a feature where you give someone a camera and they go off around Europe for a few months in the motorhome. They could film Aires, how they work, mountain passes, places they visit and generally samples of motorhome life on the road. Loads of people do blogs so this would be similar to that but hopefully entertaining enough for telly. Can I be the first to volunteer for this feature???
> 
> Cheers
> BD


It's actually a good idea, but the trouble is finding someone with the right level of commitment to do it, and to do it properly - I suspect if we did this, it would probably simply amount to giving someone a camcorder, then getting emails from all over europe saying, sorry, too busy to film anything this week!

It was a topic we originally looked at and discussed around 4 years ago, when The Caravan Channel started, with a possible sponsor, and we tried to promote it to viewers, but didn't get any serious response

If someone had a reasonably cheap but good quality domestic camcorder (£300 to£500?) which recorded to a sensible format, and wanted to do it, then we'd be keen to show it . . now there's a challenge. Sadly, we're not in a position to fund anyone's permanent holiday - if we were, I'd be there now!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suspect there is more to it that one initially thinks. There are loads of people on here though that go off for months on end, some of them permanently. In the spring we did 2 months in France including nearly 3 weeks crossing the Pyrenees lengthways from med to Atlantic. Now that would have been worth filming. There are tons of posts on here from newbies going abroad for the first time asking the same questions. Imagine if they had a program where they could see someone doing it. I and I suspect many others would like to be the first Michael Palin of motorhoming! I think however to do it seriously you would either have to as you say find someone very commited or pay them enough to make it worth their while. 

Cheers
BD


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

barryd said:


> I suspect there is more to it that one initially thinks. There are loads of people on here though that go off for months on end, some of them permanently. In the spring we did 2 months in France including nearly 3 weeks crossing the Pyrenees lengthways from med to Atlantic. Now that would have been worth filming. There are tons of posts on here from newbies going abroad for the first time asking the same questions. Imagine if they had a program where they could see someone doing it. I and I suspect many others would like to be the first Michael Palin of motorhoming! I think however to do it seriously you would either have to as you say find someone very commited or pay them enough to make it worth their while.
> 
> Cheers
> BD


Thats very right, Barry - commitment and payment are the two key points!

As far as commitment is concerned - well, I've been making the Caravan Channel, start to finish, with very rare help from one or two others at times, once a fortnight for 4 years . . . It takes between 40 and 80 person-hours to put each half-hour show together, including the journalistic work involved . .

Payment? Each edition of the show costs around one-fifth of what the might Beeb pays for a half-hour daytime show, including overhead and my meagre income . . there, I didn't think you'd really want to do it!


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

On tonight's Caravan Channel, VW camper restoration, RV interior refurb, as well as 2011 caravans from Swift . . Sky 166/Freesat 402 at 7pm.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

gelathae said:


> . Is there some personal issue involved here?


I wondered if that was the case 

A TV programme about caravans you say...

I'll pass thank you very much!


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

1302 said:


> I wondered if that was the case
> 
> A TV programme about caravans you say...
> 
> I'll pass thank you very much!


There you are you see - I post saying what MH content there is in tonight's premiere of show 17 of 2010 (VW Campers, RV refurb) - and those two items must be about caravans . . . is it worth it! :roll:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris, 

Well I shall definitely be watching it now - so thanks for the info!  

We have tuned into the Caravan Channel on numerous occasions and despite it being geared more towards the caravan user, we have still enjoyed a lot of the programmes content. Granted It may not be a 'Steven Spielberg' style production but nevertheless, considering it is filmed on a limited budget and you are not being paid 'movie star' earnings, you do a good job and I would like to see some of the 'knockers' do a more dedicated and committed one! 

Personally, I think whether you own a tent, a motorhome or a caravan, the viewers will still glean some useful information out of the 
programme but yes, I too would dearly love to see more motorhomes being reviewed and discussed in the show.

Just an idea ....... but as you often visit such shows as the caravan and motorhome show at the Oct and Feb NEC etc., could you not fit a bit more filming in around the motorhome area and for example; do a whole programme about the various models and new launches being exhibited? This would be the perfect opportunity to see a lot of the top motorhome manufacturers under one roof and an ideal opportunity to film inside some of the very latest models? I am sure this would go down very well with all of your viewers, especially as a considerable amount of caravanners do tend to switch over from a caravan to a motorhome as their families grow and their lifestyles change! 

Sue


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments, Sue - I particularly enjoyed your comments about the show budget and my income!

That made me look up the National Minimum wage, and I'm entertained to learn that I should sue myself for underpaying me - but I only get what's left over after making the show, from the sometimes low income it gets!

Your other points have also been well taken to heart - and if you read my previous posts carefully, you may see that I've already addressed them!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I regularly watch,my wife is not so keen. Any wage is outclassed by job satisfaction!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply Chris.  

Another thing I enjoy and I am sure other motorhomers, tenters and caravanners do too, is the personal interviews you sometimes have with the various 'campers' you come across during your travels. I love to hear how the 'ordinary' person enjoys their pastime and what their camping lifestyle means to them and their families. 

Also, I think many of us enjoy hearing about and seeing demonstrations regarding the various gadgets, gizmos and accessories we can purchase for our beloved vehicles and so more episodes featuring this kind of thing, I am sure would be widely appreciated. Who knows .... maybe the manufacturers of these gadgets and accesories will be willing to sponsor your show in order for their products to get some much valued air time and you never know .... your earnings might go up as a result???? 

Thanks again.

Sue


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Chris. I've said previously I enjoy your show. Its interesting to note that the original post calling for people to stop watching has in fact achieved the opposite by encouraging people to switch on.

I know you don't make a fortune but there are loads of people who would forsake income for a job that takes you around the country and sometimes abroad doing something you clearly enjoy. Money isn't everything as you have clearly discovered. 

I'm glad you are thinking around how you can include more motorhome items in your programme. We are the older demographic, have more leisure time than caravanners and probably have more disposable income so there is potential to reach a wider audience and attract advertising revenue.

Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Off my little birthday part now . . . holy campervans, Batman, Im 64 today . .


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Happy birthday - have a good party! ccasion4: ccasion7: ccasion7: ccasion4:

Sue

PS Pension next year then - can you afford to retire???? :wink:


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I might give this a watch, channel 402 on Freesat - does that mean it's not beamed down from Astra 2 which I am normally tuned in to???


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

spartacus said:


> I might give this a watch, channel 402 on Freesat - does that mean it's not beamed down from Astra 2 which I am normally tuned in to???


From the Information TV website "Throughout most of Europe, our programmes can be received via any satellite equipment pointing at the Astra/Eurobird complex at 28.2E.
Information TV
Frequency 11.623 H, FEC 2/3, Symbol Rate 27500, Service ID 50880 "

Its on the normal Astra Sat


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Rocles said:


> From the Information TV website "Throughout most of Europe, our programmes can be received via any satellite equipment pointing at the Astra/Eurobird complex at 28.2E.
> Information TV
> Frequency 11.623 H, FEC 2/3, Symbol Rate 27500, Service ID 50880 "
> 
> Its on the normal Astra Sat


Thanks for that Rocles, I just had a look, I'm on Astra 2 so if I select channel 402 it is on Hotbird and says "Nepali" channel???

Does that mean if I want to watch it I have to switch to another satellite :?


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Channel 402 only applies on a Freesat box...on my non-Freesat Free to Air box, I just choose Astra 2, then scroll thru till I find Information TV on the EPG. Alternativly, you should be able to manually input the channel settings for Polarization etc as in my last msg


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Rocles said:


> Channel 402 only applies on a Freesat box...on my non-Freesat Free to Air box, I just choose Astra 2, then scroll thru till I find Information TV on the EPG. Alternativly, you should be able to manually input the channel settings for Polarization etc as in my last msg


Thanks again Rocles, I've found that "information" is on channel 1002 on my box and it concurs with 27500 on the EPG.

BUT no picture 

Scrolling down the channel lists I find that quite a few of the channels listed are non-viewable for me, including ITV3 which I find a bit odd. Am I doing something wrong here??

All this just to watch tugger telly


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I could be reminded to watch it BEFORE it's aired. I always get told about things I might have been interested after it's over.

Must tie a knot in me hanky.

Ray.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

On Sky it's showing on Channel number 166 (Information TV) at 7:00 pm this evening.

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I wish I could be reminded to watch it BEFORE it's aired. I always get told about things I might have been interested after it's over.
> 
> Must tie a knot in me hanky.
> 
> Ray.


I have just set the PVR to record the whole series, then I can watch at my leisure and shouldn't miss any :wink:

peedee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could be reminded to watch it BEFORE it's aired. I always get told about things I might have been interested after it's over.
> ...


Ha ha, now why didn't I think of that....??? :idea: 
Thanks Pete.

Ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You can also fast forward past the Caravan bits :lol: 

peedee


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Interesting discussion, this......... Like Sue, I find it highly amusing that an exhortation not to watch a programme has in fact achieved the opposite!! Something about there being no such thing as bad publicity I suppose.

Sadly as the Deluxe household is anything but deluxe in the telly department (like we only have freeview not freesat and wild horses will not make me give money to the Murdoch organisation) I won't be watching the programme, but will wholeheartedly agree that even if it is a "caravan" programme, there will always be something interesting for everyone - after all, a motorhome is only a builders van with a caravan nailed on the back (to quote our friendly dealership in Newark) and no matter how much some people might deride "tuggers" we're all mostly in the same boat facing the same issues as a fraternity of CAMPERS

Best of luck - I voted for the combined programming by the way, simply because more can be achieved that way with limited resources


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could be reminded to watch it BEFORE it's aired. I always get told about things I might have been interested after it's over.
> ...


Hi Peedee & Ray,

The only thing you have to watch out for with the Caravan Channel is that the same episode is repeated several times over a 1 month period I believe. You could end up recording the same programme several times over if you're not careful Not a major problem in itself but it could prove to be a bit of a nuisance if you were running short of recording space!

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Any one who drives around in their RV with a six foot ape needs their head examining.

Ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Any one who drives around in their RV with a six foot ape needs their head examining.
> 
> Ray.


A little puzzling at first but having watched the latest program, I now see your point. One thing has struck me about the program so far is there isn't much technical content! While introducing the new Swift caravans there was no mention of weight or payload.

It would appear there is a new program every fortnight.

peedee


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, what a huge lot of interest, which is really nice - thank you all so much for actually watching.

The programme you've seen (or not in some cases), was edition 99 of The Caravan Channel, which has been broadcast by Information TV for 4 years now. It's a fortnightly programme, premiering every second Wednesday, and the new show is shown 8 times over it's two week life - so thats 7pm on Wednesday, Friday, Sunday and Monday, and then Wednesday, Friday, Sunday and Monday again.

The channel is on Eurobird, part of the Astra 2 cluster, and a normally directed Sky installation, Sky Freesat or "proper" Freesat will receive it. It is free to air, so can be received by free to air boxes, although I don't know a great deal about that, except to say that I watched it a few times in Switzerland on free-to-air!

If you don't have a satellite system by do have broadband internet, you can see it at www.information.tv, by clicking on watch live on the left-hand menu bar - it shows at the standard time on the standard days.

We'd like to run a catch-up online format, but have an issue with the latest OFCOM edict.

PVR's and Sky+ can have an issue with our fortnightly set-up, essentially because they see each of the showings as a new show, okay if you can be bothered to delete 7 shows a fortnight, but . .

I'll ask Nuke if it would be permissible to post a fortnightly note here.

@peedee - I deliberately don't get into technical issues for what I think are a few good reasons, first among which is time - I'd rather give a general view of as much as I can in our limited time - we only have 26 half-hours a year! I also think that in this day and age, if people see something on the show that enthuses them, it is easier for them to check all the tech date online, and then have all the facts from which to decide. I almost invariably give a web address at the end of each item, too.

As far as the M/H vs tugger thing goes - sorry guys, I really think it is pretty irrelevant to a lot of our content, and with around 50% motorhome content in 8 of our past 26 editions, and individual 3-8 minutes relevant items in more, it is roughly in line with the proportion of M/H to caravan owners in the UK - (around 700,000 to less than 150,000 according to the NCC), I think motorhomers get their share in a way.

For instance, in the current show, I hope you agree theres a good mix, and in our next show, stunningly number 100, there's more.

In fact, as other contributors to this discussion have noted, the OP here has really done me a big favour in getting so much attention for the show - we do have an internal calculation provided by an ad agency about this, so can say with confidence that he has added probably a few hundred viewers to out score. I've written a pm and email to thank him.

Finally - just had a phone call from Simon Jenkins, the VW man on the current show - he was highly chuffed, and has already had people getting in touch! It's so brilliant when something like that happens - I love it!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Yes apologies for saying there was a new episode monthly perdee - I was mistaken and last night's programme showed it to be every fortnight as you correctly state.

I thought the company who did the upholstery made a truly excellent job of the seating and i was very impressed! I thought the cream leather totally transformed the whole look! I bet this company based in Birmingham, get a lot of enquiries from folk who fancy a revamp?

Sue


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Me, too - I really rather like large RVs, and certainly liked the interior of this one!


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I wrote to the OP a couple of days ago to thank him for starting this thread, and I haven't heard a word . . . 

What's come out of it is that I've revealed that we will be doing more, not less, motorhome material over coming months and years (see one or two of my posts for facts), and that, of course, this has been planned for ages, which is merely one of the reasons I didn't want to get into a conversion - particularly with someone who jumps to such erroneous conclusions on the basis of "No Comment"!

I've also had a large post bag of emails, which I'm delighted with, and juding by responses here, have learned that most M/H owners are a friendly bunch who find interest in quite a lot of what we do - some more than others, some not at all, but thats human nature!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

ChrisG46 said:


> Well I wrote to the OP a couple of days ago to thank him for starting this thread, and I haven't heard a word . . .
> 
> What's come out of it is that I've revealed that we will be doing more, not less, motorhome material over coming months and years (see one or two of my posts for facts), and that, of course, this has been planned for ages, which is merely one of the reasons I didn't want to get into a conversion - particularly with someone who jumps to such erroneous conclusions on the basis of "No Comment"!
> 
> I've also had a large post bag of emails, which I'm delighted with, and juding by responses here, have learned that most M/H owners are a friendly bunch who find interest in quite a lot of what we do - some more than others, some not at all, but thats human nature!


Well Chris ... the OP's silence speaks volumes in my opinion and he obviously has been left speechless by all the positive responses to your programme! :wink:

Sue


----------

